# Ladies that have overcome thinning edges, what WORKED??



## Ms_Twana (Jul 19, 2006)

A couple of years ago, I noticed that my hair was thinning at my right temple. When I asked my stylist about it, and told her that my mom's hair is like that (she is just about bald on both sides), she told me that there was nothing I could do if it is hereditary. Well, last night after I washed my hair, I put it up in a ponytail to do the baggie method, and got a big surprise. I could now see my scalp in this same area. I also noticed that I have a bald spot in the middle of my nape area. 

I read a lot of threads here on thinning edges and nape area. Most of them were from last year, and ladies were talking about the products they were using at that time. So, I would like to know what actually worked. Please tell me what contributed to your thinning (hereditary, relaxers, braids, etc.), what you used, what your results were, and how long it took you to see results. 

ANY help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## PaperClip (Jul 19, 2006)

Ms_Twana said:
			
		

> A couple of years ago, I noticed that my hair was thinning at my right temple. When I asked my stylist about it, and told her that my mom's hair is like that (she is just about bald on both sides), she told me that there was nothing I could do if it is hereditary. Well, last night after I washed my hair, I put it up in a ponytail to do the baggie method, and got a big surprise. I could now see my scalp in this same area. I also noticed that I have a bald spot in the middle of my nape area.
> 
> I read a lot of threads here on thinning edges and nape area. Most of them were from last year, and ladies were talking about the products they were using at that time. So, I would like to know what actually worked. Please tell me what contributed to your thinning (hereditary, relaxers, braids, etc.), what you used, what your results were, and how long it took you to see results.
> 
> ANY help would be appreciated. Thanks!


 
Hello.... 

Since ending relaxers about 10 months ago, I have seen a gradual filling in of my edges/temples. I tried some of the topical applications, mainly the ORS temple balm (the one for natural hair). I saw more gradual fill in. I wonder if it was the actual product or the fact that I was stimulating the area when I was using the product. I neglected the area for a while, and while I didn't see any thinning, maybe the growth slowed a little bit. 

Last week, at the recommendation and recipe of the sistah who runs www.motowngirl.com, I have been using a homemade spritz of water, peppermint and rosemary EOs (essential oils) and putting these on whenever I remember and actually brushing the area with a soft toothbrush and I believe that this has helped. Since my hair doesn't like oils, I didn't use jojoba oil or vitamin e, but these are helpful oils to use. I think the daily stimulation is a significant source of the growth process.

HTH!

Oh! I meant to add that I made this most recent batch of the spritz with rosemary tea bags instead of the oil.... let's see how this goes....


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks RelaxerRehad. I am about to start stretching my relaxers a bit, so hopefully that will help. I also have vitamin e at home, so I'll try that. That's one less thing for me to buy!!! 

Oh, I was also going to get twist extensions, until I saw this. I read that a lot of people got braids but just didn't get braids on their edges. So, should I just skip over that area, or not get them all together???


----------



## PaperClip (Jul 19, 2006)

Ms_Twana said:
			
		

> Thanks RelaxerRehad. I am about to start stretching my relaxers a bit, so hopefully that will help. I also have vitamin e at home, so I'll try that. That's one less thing for me to buy!!!
> 
> Oh, I was also going to get twist extensions, until I saw this. I read that a lot of people got braids but just didn't get braids on their edges. So, should I just skip over that area, or not get them all together???


 
Ohhh... I still want some twist extensions, but I haven't found anybody to do them yet. I'm spoiled because my one sista-friend can braid off the hook but didn't learn how to do twists! 

I wore weaves for a good while until I recently discovered half-wigs!   They're great! But when I did get my hair braided, I made sure to say to not make the braids too tight around the edges. My friend noticed that she was able to grab more when I got the braids redone.... Although when I think back on that time, probably any kind of pressure or pull on that area can't be good, esp. over the long term.... 

Maybe it would depend on the positioning of the twists so that they could hang toward the face and cover the edges, and so then they wouldn't have to be braided/twisted.... The one disadvantage of that is that you wouldn't be able to wear the twists off your face or in an updo/ponytail....


----------



## BabyImaStarr (Jul 19, 2006)

Just about every female on my mother's side of my family has very little to no hair around their temples. I was the same way and thought that there was nothing that I could do about it.


Here are some of the things that helped me:Â· When I found this site, I gave up brushing my hair and I noticed a huge difference. 
Â· I rely on scarves to flatten the hair around my temples instead of a brush
Â· I used to always sweep one side of my hair behind my ear... I cut that out. 
Â· I massage my temples whenever I think about it with castor oil or EVOO
Â· I never allow any direct heat to come near my temples
Â· My stylist applies the relaxer to my temples last since the area is so sensitive.
​My mom has seen the benefits of the abovementioned as well. Thatâ€™s all I can think of right now.

HTH


----------



## firecracker (Jul 19, 2006)

My old stylist recommended some temple cream by the carrot and mayo people.  I used to make sure I oiled my edges and nape with Du Sharme hair creme to ward off breakage.  Heat isn't friendly to my nape and edges.  My edges and nape area was always shorter and weak when I had a relaxer.  When I had a texturizer and now that I am natural that isn't the case because of Jheri Juice moisturizer.


----------



## PaperClip (Jul 19, 2006)

firecracker said:
			
		

> My old stylist recommended some temple cream by the carrot and mayo people. I used to make sure I oiled my edges and nape with Du Sharme hair creme to ward off breakage. Heat isn't friendly to my nape and edges. My edges and nape area was always shorter and weak when I had a relaxer. When I had a texturizer and now that I am natural that isn't the case because of Jheri Juice moisturizer.


 
What's the Jheri Juice moisturizer? Do you mean like the old-school jheri curl stuff or something else?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 19, 2006)

*Bumping for more responses.*


----------



## firecracker (Jul 19, 2006)

RelaxerRehab said:
			
		

> What's the Jheri Juice moisturizer? Do you mean like the old-school jheri curl stuff or something else?


 
I call all curl activator Jheri Juice.   I use s curl for texturizers in the grey and blue bottle because it doesn't drip or rub off on clothes, hands etc.  Great stuff.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 19, 2006)

Surge spray


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jul 19, 2006)

Did you try the olive oil and garlic treatment that stops shedding? That worked for me, but I think my hair was thinning b/c of chemicals. I am in my early 20s. I was relaxed and dyed. Plus, I used surge like right before my touch up. The garlic worked like a charm. Problem solved.


----------



## kitchen_tician (Jul 19, 2006)

Surge and Wild Growth Oil.  When I relaxed, I also relaxed them very last and I use a soft bristle tooth brush on my edges.


----------



## Nazarite27 (Jul 19, 2006)

Lenzi's Request mixed with Rosemary Oil, NEO and/or MN and MTG.


----------



## PrincessScorpion (Jul 19, 2006)

Lovelylocs said:
			
		

> Did you try the olive oil and garlic treatment that stops shedding? That worked for me, but I think my hair was thinning b/c of chemicals. I am in my early 20s. I was relaxed and dyed. Plus, I used surge like right before my touch up. The garlic worked like a charm. Problem solved.



Can you give me more information about the olive oil and garlic treatment? Please.


----------



## nychaelasymone (Jul 19, 2006)

I went to the dermatologist who prescribed Topicort and then I will undergo some Cortizone injections.  So far, with massaging and babying my hairline, it's coming in quite nicely.  HTH


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jul 19, 2006)

Things that have helped me
-Surge, MTG and not using gels. 
-Keeping my temple area clean. 

I believe my issue is hereditary along with not knowing how to properly care for my hair.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for all of the replies. Has anyone tried ORS Fertiliing Temple Balm???


----------



## sassyhair (Jul 19, 2006)

profectiv anti-thinning stuff....it improves circulation...and clarifying that area good after using that stuff twice a day everyday.


----------



## keylargo (Jul 19, 2006)

I have this problem too. I stop wearing my hair pulled back in buns and/or ponytails for a while in order to see improvement.


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Jul 19, 2006)

When you get your relaxers make sure your temples are the last area that is relaxed. This way, this section of you har receives the least amount of processing. Its actually a best practice for everyone's hair.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 19, 2006)

keylargo said:
			
		

> I have this problem too. I stop wearing my hair pulled back in buns and/or ponytails for a while in order to see improvement.


 
Yeah, and I JUST started the Hide Your Hair Challenge. Pulling my hair up into a ponytail was the reason I paid attention to the spots in the first place. Go figure!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 20, 2006)

For everyone that actually used a product, oil, etc., has the hair in those areas grown back in???


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 20, 2006)

ChocoKitty said:
			
		

> Things that have helped me
> -Surge, MTG and not using gels.
> -Keeping my temple area clean.
> 
> I believe my issue is hereditary along with not knowing how to properly care for my hair.


 
What's MTG??


----------



## kbody4 (Jul 20, 2006)

Ms_Twana said:
			
		

> Thanks for all of the replies. Has anyone tried ORS Fertiliing Temple Balm???


I just bought ORS Fertilizing Temple Balm back in June. I can't tell if it's working, but I'm not giving up yet. The right side is more thin than the left for me.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 20, 2006)

kbody4 said:
			
		

> I just bought ORS Fertilizing Temple Balm back in June. I can't tell if it's working, but I'm not giving up yet. The right side is more thin than the left for me.


 
Have you heard any reviews about it from others??? In the older threads that I was reading, a lot of people talked about it. I can't seem to get any of those people that used it to chime in on this thread though.


----------



## Blu217 (Jul 20, 2006)

I have this very problem; it's hereditary in my family as well. The hereditary thinning is so different from that caused by improper care, tight hairstyles, etc. Follicles genetically inclined to wither are very different from otherwise healthy follicles that have been overstressed. 

I have tried a number of treatment applications: 
rosemary oil
Surge
MTG
A variety of vitamins
I wish I could tell you these brought back the hair, but I think they did help for a while to slow the problem. Now, however, I noticed it is thinning further  again. I am noticing short hairs along my edges as well; I am not sure if this is hair growing in from my efforts, but I suspect it is follicles slowing down and broken hair--I don't know for certain yet. 

Right now I'm trying Nioxin Follicle Booster, about which I've heard very good things, but it's been only a couple of weeks. I am also doing my best to avoid stress, which I think accelerated the problem. 

Trying to fight genetics with topicals and treatments is VERY difficult. I would definitely avoid any hairstyle that could in any way stress the area and accelerate what it's already inclined to do on its own, so I would think carefully about the twists. I'm still fighting this myself and am doing everything I can to get any result possible. If and when I find something that works (cause I am trying it all!) I will post it in a few months.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jul 20, 2006)

Prince3 said:
			
		

> Can you give me more information about the olive oil and garlic treatment? Please.


I just mixed like 3 or 4 cloves of crush garlic with some olive oil, Warmed it up in the microwave, applied it to my scalp, and then to the length of my hair, then I put a plastic bag over it and a warm towel. I let it sit for 30-60min. Then, rinsed and shampooed. Then, conditioner. etc.


----------



## kbody4 (Jul 20, 2006)

No, I haven't heard any other reviews before I bought it, It was something I just wanted to try on my own.  It would be nice to hear if other ladies have used this.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jul 20, 2006)

Ms_Twana said:
			
		

> What's MTG??


 
Mane Tail Growth. A product developed for humans but marketed for horses.  If you do a search you find few opinions about it.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks Blu. Have you ever seen a dermatologist about it?? I'm wondering if that's a route that I should take.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks Coco.


----------



## Blu217 (Jul 20, 2006)

Yep--I've seen a few doctors and derms. I haven't found one who knew more about the issue and treatments than I did, thanks to the Internet. 

Some people have suggested Rogaine, but I refuse! No way am I interested in a product that I can't stop using ever, and that could potentially exacerbate the very problem it's meant to treat. 

I'd certainly suggest you see your derm, tho--I'd call around to find one who might have some experience with hair loss and issues of the scalp. I'm always hoping to find someone who knows of some new or radical approach I haven't heard of, but no luck yet. I'd be interested to know what advice and treatments you receive.

Ooo--there is one thing I haven't tried yet: Cortisone injections.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 20, 2006)

I just made an appointment with a black dermatologist. The receptionist was a little throw off when I asked what race the doctor was!!! LOL!! I figured she just may be able to relate a little better if it is a hair thing rather than a hereditary one.


----------



## PrincessScorpion (Jul 20, 2006)

Lovelylocs said:
			
		

> I just mixed like 3 or 4 cloves of crush garlic with some olive oil, Warmed it up in the microwave, applied it to my scalp, and then to the length of my hair, then I put a plastic bag over it and a warm towel. I let it sit for 30-60min. Then, rinsed and shampooed. Then, conditioner. etc.





Thanks, but I have another ? is the towel inside or outside of the plastic bag?


----------



## lveurslf (Jul 20, 2006)

My nape area used to be like that but when I started strecthing my relaxers and sometimes I'll use MTG. the difference is obvious.


----------



## mahogany66 (Jul 20, 2006)

When I was natural I my  hair was pulled back alot and  as a result my edges came out . I started to use ORS for thinning edges it worked. When I started to relax again I made sure that my stylist relaxed my edges last also I ONLY relax my edges after every 2 or 3 relaxers.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 20, 2006)

Mahogany66 and lveurslf, so is your hair completely grown in now, or is it still kind of thin in those areas?? Does anyone in your family have the same problem?? Iveurslf what do you think caused your thinning?? 

I'm just worried that I have no chance in my hair coming back in if it's hereditary.

Also, I wonder if wrapping with a scarf would be the cause as well? I mean, even with a satin scarf. Think about it, if you wrap your hair every night (like I did), your hair is bound to get a little frustrated from the constant movement on it. No matter what the material is. And I just gave my mom a satin scarf the other day. She'd been using cotton scarves all her life. What do you think of that theory??​


----------



## Mom23 (Jul 20, 2006)

I recommend Nioxin Follicle Booster. When I had Post-Partum shedding that thinned my edges I used this and saw a difference in about a month. I used it faithfully twice a day, and now you can't even tell that area was thin. You can purchase it at Trade Secret or Walmart Salons. I also used the profective anti-thinning and it along with the Nioxin helped me a great deal.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jul 20, 2006)

Mom23 said:
			
		

> I recommend *Nioxin Follicle Booster*. When I had Post-Partum shedding that thinned my edges I used this and saw a difference in about a month. I used it faithfully twice a day, and now you can't even tell that area was thin. You can purchase it at Trade Secret or Walmart Salons. I also used the profective anti-thinning and it along with the Nioxin helped me a great deal.


 
 This stuff works too!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks Mom. How much does the Nioxin cost??


----------



## Tee (Jul 21, 2006)

I have some surge here so I started using it about 3 days ago on my edges.  I will have to come back and report to see if I see a difference in a couple of weeks.


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Jul 21, 2006)

All the advice given was the TRUTH.  When I first found the board, my hair was in decent shape but I had a (basically) bald spot on my left temple.  The things I did:

-Streched my relaxer.  I told the stylist to put it on my edges last and it was OK if they came out under processed.
-SURGED!  Wow, I forgot about the surge.  I stopped using it after I got my growth back.
-Massage w WGO & Sulfur 8.

And here I am.  I can't tell you how long it took but don't watch it.  Remember, a watched pot never boils.  I used this philosophy for my edges.


----------



## Mom23 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ms_Twana said:
			
		

> Thanks Mom. How much does the Nioxin cost??


 
It is 20.00 for a small bottle, but you only use a little twice a day so it should last you a little while.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 21, 2006)

Okay, I'll try it!!!


----------



## Radianthealth (Jul 21, 2006)

I have a similar problem, I started a challenge a few months back.  I have been using the ORS Serum on my edges and stretching my relaxer (12 weeks).  I am pretty sure my thin hairline came from microbraids & the stylist leaving relaxers in that area for too long.  If I were you I would definitely AVOID BRAIDS!!!  

I make sure that I cleanse the scalp/temple area often. The ORS Serum seems to be working but it is nothing drastic, it is slow and steady.  I use their scalp cleanser as well (the one you add baking soda to).  When I tie my satin scarf at night, I tie it loosely and try not to have anything pressed up on my temple, I wear it lower on my forehead but not so low that the hair products will affect my skin.

I wear a low ponytail which I never pull tightly.  When you pull your wet hair into a ponytail to dry it is stretched, when it dries the hair shrinks back up causing the ponytail to be even tighter.  I always always always do very loose ponytails on wet or dry hair. 

I believe that is all I can add


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks Trim. Yeah, I think I'm going to skip the twists!!


----------



## PrincessScorpion (Jul 21, 2006)

trimbride said:
			
		

> I have a similar problem, I started a challenge a few months back.  I have been using the ORS Serum on my edges and stretching my relaxer (12 weeks).  I am pretty sure my thin hairline came from microbraids & the stylist leaving relaxers in that area for too long.  If I were you I would definitely AVOID BRAIDS!!!
> 
> I make sure that I cleanse the scalp/temple area often. The ORS Serum seems to be working but it is nothing drastic, it is slow and steady.  I use their scalp cleanser as well (the one you add baking soda to).  When I tie my satin scarf at night, I tie it loosely and try not to have anything pressed up on my temple, I wear it lower on my forehead but not so low that the hair products will affect my skin.
> 
> ...




I was told with braids it happens when they are left in to long because that knot at the end starts to pull.


----------



## ~Nigeria~ (Jul 21, 2006)

*Stretching relaxers*


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 21, 2006)

ORS Temple Balm is working wonders for me now.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 21, 2006)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> ORS Temple Balm is working wonders for me now.


 
Tell me a little bit about the Temple Balm. How long have you been using it?? What are your results so far. Are you doing anything else??


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 24, 2006)

Ms_Twana said:
			
		

> Tell me a little bit about the Temple Balm. How long have you been using it?? What are your results so far. Are you doing anything else??


 
I've been using it for about 3 weeks. I follow the directions on the jar, applying twice a day and then brushing through. I use the Temple Balm with the rest of the ORS line (uplifting poo, oo replenishing pak, and carrot oil). 

I don't have pictures, but before I started this little program, I had a bald spot behind my right ear. Now, the hair has grown back and even though it's still kind of thin, you can't see the spot anymore.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 24, 2006)

soory, double post


----------



## Ms_Twana (Sep 9, 2006)

Update:

I bought Nioxin follicle booster. I haven't used it consistently yet. I've been using it for almost two months maybe. It looks as if my spots are filling in a little bit. Not much difference, but I haven't been consistent either. 

What about everyone else???


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi! 

Thin edges is also heriditary for me. My goal is to fill in my hair line. I recently bought Nioxin follicle booster, and Sta-Sof-Fro (hair&scalp spray) as a a daily moisturizer.

I'm going to give myself until the end of year and post my response about the products. 

My co-worker informed me about Sta-Sof-Fro moisturizer and it worked for her!!!


----------



## deltagyrl (Oct 21, 2006)

Due to PP shedding my edges thinned.  I noticed that they weren't as  thin as my last pregnancy b/c I was taking Biotin.  I decided to use MTG this time and the results were pretty amazing.  They filled back in pretty quickly.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 21, 2006)

delta_gyrl said:
			
		

> Due to PP shedding my edges thinned. I noticed that they weren't as thin as my last pregnancy b/c I was taking Biotin. I decided to use MTG this time and the results were pretty amazing. They filled back in pretty quickly.


 
Yep, MTG is the TRUTH....it brought my edges back in less than 2 months. As a matter a fact I had to slow down using it, I was starting to look like a chia pet


----------



## longhairluva (Oct 21, 2006)

I called my dermatologist and she recommended I try rogain for men. I've been using that and I put a creamy leav-in and my own mtg mix with it and my edges are growing back nicely.


----------



## carmella25 (Oct 21, 2006)

My thinning was do to braids and over relaxing.  What helped me was just keeping my hair moisturized and letting my hair rest from extensions more often.  I only relax 2 times a year now. And these 2 mixed together have helped me with my growth as well it dr miracles super relief braid spray and 024 heres the links for 024 http://http://www.024zone.com/o24_1oz.html 
http://o24store.com/  024 is usually used for pain but its great for hair growth.  Its pretty intense.  I like to really feel it so I 'lll pour the whole bottle into the dr miracles spray bottle.  If you dont want it that intense you can use less


----------



## HERicane10 (Oct 21, 2006)

carmella25 said:
			
		

> My thinning was do to braids and over relaxing.  What helped me was just keeping my hair moisturized and letting my hair rest from extensions more often.  I only relax 2 times a year now. And these 2 mixed together have helped me with my growth as well it dr miracles super relief braid spray and 024 heres the links for 024 http://http://www.024zone.com/o24_1oz.html
> http://o24store.com/  024 is usually used for pain but its great for hair growth.  Its pretty intense.  I like to really feel it so I 'lll pour the whole bottle into the dr miracles spray bottle.  If you dont want it that intense you can use less



that o24 seems really interesting from the video and ingredients. how often do you use it? when did you notice increased griwth from it?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 21, 2006)

longhairluva said:
			
		

> I called my dermatologist and she recommended I try rogain for men. I've been using that and I put a creamy leav-in and my own mtg mix with it and my edges are growing back nicely.


 
Don't you have to keep using that forever, once you start???


----------



## deltagyrl (Oct 22, 2006)

amr501 said:
			
		

> Yep, MTG is the TRUTH....it brought my edges back in less than 2 months. As a matter a fact I had to slow down using it, I was starting to look like a chia pet


 
*Ok?  MTG works.*


----------



## curlyj (Oct 22, 2006)

*MTG!!!!!!!!!!!!!(singing)* 
Seriously, my temple hair almost reaches end of ear...MTG is great I just applied nightly during the cold months pretty much everynight. Downside-facial hair....


----------



## DaBossOMe (Oct 23, 2006)

The hairline is my most delicate area as far as relaxers go, and before I went natural in 2002, mine was just about non-existent.  This was owing to (this was the single *most damaging mistake *I made in this area)...

   allowing my hairstylist to apply relaxer to it first and allowing 
   it to process for the same amount of time that the rest of my hair did   (usually until my scalp was on fire!!)

Now that I know better, I self-relax now, very carefully!  I also part  an inch-wide strip along my hairline before applying relaxer to my hair and process my hairline only after I've applied *and* smoothed the relaxer into my new-growth throughout the rest of my hair.  When I finally address my hairline, the rest of my hair has processed for 10-15 minutes.  I am careful not to leave the relaxer on my hairline for more than 5 minutes, because this area is so prone to over-processing.  Since I was natural for so long, I don't mind my hairline being a little under-processed as opposed to being overly so.  So far I haven't had any problems hanging on to my *new *hairline that I had to wait four years to get back! 

HTH!!


----------



## kls4c03 (Oct 29, 2006)

I too have had thinning edges. It's occurred off and on in my life. I went natural for about 5 years and didn't have problems with edges. But now I'm back to a relaxer and after 2 years my edges and around the crown are thinning. I started to see some new growth in the area. I think from massaging with oil and maybe the way that the relaxer was applied by my stylist, but, I had to switch stylists. Now I'm noticing this problem again. It might be part hereditary, but I'm not convinced that is totally the problem.


----------



## grnidmonster (Oct 29, 2006)

I've been using the follicle booster for about 2-3 weeks and my hair has begun to fill in nicely. I was wearing a nylon wave cap to keep my wrap in place at night (I know dumb) and it rubbed off the hair on the sides of my head above my ears. Fortunately it has begun to grow back.

I"ve also had a bald spot on the top of my head for several months and I have been using the booster there. It has been much slower growing on the top of my head for some reason but, it seems to be working too. The spot on the top of my head was completly resistant to MTG for some reason, but is responding to the follicle booster. HTH.


----------



## Tee (Oct 29, 2006)

Surge14.  Even though I didnt like it, it worked. 
I gave it to my cousin and she said it grew her daughter's bald spot back.  She was having a hard time with that spot!


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Nov 3, 2006)

Bookmarking this to read later. 

My last touch up the lady applied relaxer to my edges FIRST. I've had a bald spot on my temple since birth (my mom has a spot in that same area, but her's is blonde, go figure)

Anyway, Before you could only see my spot if you went looking for it..now, it's sooo thin, and I hate it. I've been trying to wear buns lately to0, and I might have to stop, because the sides are so jacked.


----------



## SohoHair (Nov 3, 2006)

Only relaxing my edges EVERY OTHER touchup.  It kept me looking quite crazy (since I was stretching for 3-4 months in the first place) but you do what you have to.  Also, when I did finally relax the area I put the relaxer on at the very end, and kept it in for only a few minutes.  In between relaxers I made sure to massage in a jojoba oil/castor oil mix regularly.  When I get my fotki back up and running in a few months I'll post some before and after pics, but suffice to say my edges have done a complete 180 and I am so happy about it.


----------



## toniy (Nov 3, 2006)

I have had a thin crown and edges since 2003. Medical reasons.  What works for me?  I am kind of scared to say this .. but I was on a board (not sure if this is it)  and Miconazole nitrate was recommended.  I mix this in my oil mix (coconut, jojoba, castor, msm) and I am growing this hair that has a weird texture.  I dont know exactly what is doing it, I just know i am growing hair.  I have started posting pics and will put the link out once I get it right!


----------



## Soul♥Flower (Nov 3, 2006)

curlyj said:
			
		

> *MTG!!!!!!!!!!!!!(singing)*
> Seriously, my temple hair almost reaches end of ear...MTG is great I just applied nightly during the cold months pretty much everynight. Downside-facial hair....


 
MTG makes you have facial hair?!...oh damn.


----------



## VirtuousGal (Nov 3, 2006)

vitamins! biotin or msm.


----------



## gn1g (Dec 3, 2006)

Lenzi's request, daily massages, no manipulation and not wearing anything on my hair line i.e. night caps, shower caps etc.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Dec 3, 2006)

All I've been doing is paying attention to not putting too much stress on my hairline (scarf, tight braids...), and it's kinda working. I've never really experienced a thinnin' hair line, but after taking out some cornrows my sister had done on my hair (--> way too tight around the hairline) I noticed that I had little hair left on my right side, but it's growing now Thank God.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 10, 2006)

Ms_Twana said:
			
		

> I just made an appointment with a black dermatologist. The receptionist was a little throw off when I asked what race the doctor was!!! LOL!! I figured she just may be able to relate a little better if it is a hair thing rather than a hereditary one.


I just saw one on Friday and she suggested Rogaine and possible injections after the blood work comes back. I'll be sure to ask her if Rogaine will potentally do more harm than good over the long run. I read so many reviews over the weekend, some sing its praises, others curse it...just like most anything else on the market.!  I figure I'll give it a try for bit, combined with the castor oil messages and the topical treatments....


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 10, 2006)

gn1g said:
			
		

> Lenzi's request, daily massages, no manipulation and not wearing anything on my hair line i.e. night caps, shower caps etc.


I think I'm going to try the Lenzi's request after I finish this little 2 oz batch of rogaine... it seems to be getting so many good reviews, I wish I had thought of that after my Dr.'s appointment, but instead I just ran off to the pharmacy and got what she recommened.

I'm glad I found this thread....


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 10, 2006)

Letitia said:
			
		

> Surge14. Even though I didnt like it, it worked.
> I gave it to my cousin and she said it grew her daughter's bald spot back. She was having a hard time with that spot!


When do you use the Surge14? it's like after I style my hair I don't use because it messes it up. But I guess I could spritz my edges...not the entire head....???


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 10, 2006)

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> I just saw one on Friday and she suggested Rogaine and possible injections after the blood work comes back. I'll be sure to ask her if Rogaine will potentally do more harm than good over the long run. I read so many reviews over the weekend, some sing its praises, others curse it...just like most anything else on the market.! I figure I'll give it a try for bit, combined with the castor oil messages and the topical treatments....


 
I just thought about it! I know what caused the problem, it was my new wig! I only wore it a couple of times but I know that thing rubs right on the spots that I am suddenly having the problems with!  Snap, I was sitting here thinking what when wrong! That was it!  I didn't get the special protection band that I posted on about a month ago, and now that is why I am having the problem.

Well at least I can stop further damage by not wearing the darn thing


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 10, 2006)

AtlantaJJ, I was gonna suggest that you be careful with the Rogaine. It's my understanding that you have to use it longterm in order for it to work properly.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 10, 2006)

Ms_Twana said:
			
		

> AtlantaJJ, I was gonna suggest that you be careful with the Rogaine. It's my understanding that you have to use it longterm in order for it to work properly.


I think I'm going to take that stuff back to the store for a refund.. there are other methods, especially since I know how my edges got rubbed off vs just falling out....  After doing some searches in the archives, I'm getting that same vibe too, it's not held in high regard on this board so it's going back to the store.

I just sprayed my edges with Surge....I can do that until I can order some Leniz's request.

Now where is that receipt??.....


----------



## Tee (Dec 10, 2006)

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> When do you use the Surge14? it's like after I style my hair I don't use because it messes it up. But I guess I could spritz my edges...not the entire head....???


 
Right, I sprayed it only on my edges.  (not the entire head.)


----------



## meaganita (May 9, 2007)

delta_gyrl said:
			
		

> Due to PP shedding my edges thinned. I noticed that they weren't as thin as my last pregnancy b/c I was taking Biotin. I decided to use MTG this time and the results were pretty amazing. They filled back in pretty quickly.


I know this thread is old, but what works, works...I'm glad I got MTG


----------

